# Duda al instalar gentoo en otro disco

## tinchovmm

Hola como están? vengo con la siguiente duda, compre otro disco, mi idea es instalar ahora win 7 en un disco de 500, gentoo en otro de 320 y dejar el que tengo de 1tb para multimedia y demás para ambos sistemas. Mi pregunta es sobre como instalaría grub para el arranque dual, si no estoy equivocado tendría que instalar en el disco de gentoo y de ahí seleccionar para win? otra duda es si esto me perjudica en algo? o por alguna razón es conveniente tener ambos en el mismo disco distintas particiones? gracias! espero sus respuestas.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *tinchovmm wrote:*   

> Hola como están? vengo con la siguiente duda, compre otro disco, mi idea es instalar ahora win 7 en un disco de 500, gentoo en otro de 320 y dejar el que tengo de 1tb para multimedia y demás para ambos sistemas. Mi pregunta es sobre como instalaría grub para el arranque dual, si no estoy equivocado tendría que instalar en el disco de gentoo y de ahí seleccionar para win?

 

Depende de a qué te refieras. Los ficheros del paquete grub se instalan con emerge en el sistema de archivos de tu Gentoo. Pero el gestor de arranque en sí lo puedes instalar en el disco que quieras (usando grub-mkinstall o la línea de comandos de grub). Incluso en todos ellos. El orden en que tu BIOS buscará sectores de arranque depende tan solo de la propia BIOS y de cómo configures en tu BIOS el orden de arranque.

 *Quote:*   

> otra duda es si esto me perjudica en algo? o por alguna razón es conveniente tener ambos en el mismo disco distintas particiones? gracias! espero sus respuestas. 

 

Puedes tener tantas particione como quieras, o una sola, o incluso puedes formatear el disco completo sin particionar en absoluto. Linux se puede instalar en cualquier cosa susceptible de ser formateada (una imagen loopback en un archivo, un disco, una partición, un volumen lógico, un RAID...), no necesariamente una partición de disco. Tener tu sistema operativo y tus datos repartidos en varios discos puede mejorar el rendimiento en algunos casos, aunque eso depende mucho del caso concreto y de tu controladora de disco. Sería algo parecido a lo que ocurre con un RAID con mirroring.

----------

## tinchovmm

Gracias por contestar.. si en fin mi duda era esa, si grub me podría dar algún problema si instaba en un disco u otro, lo del rendimiento pregunte por que leí que bajaba mucho el rendimiento en la pc y en los sistemas (no se por que) lo único que se me ocurrió pensar es que grub tiene que buscar la info en otro disco mas pero no veo de ninguna forma que eso perjudique rendimiento de pc o sistema.. pero pregunte por las dudas. De nuevo gracias y bueno ahora tengo que empezar a instalar y demás    :Smile:  gracias de nuevo.

----------

## i92guboj

Grub es muy pequeño, la diferencia de rendimiento entre un disco u otro no se va a notar, y, en cualquier caso, hablamos solo del tiempo que tarde en ejecutarse grub y presentar el menú, que es del orden de unos milisegundos. A partir del momento en que tú pulses intro para escoger una u otra opción, el rendimiento que tengas va a ser cosa del sistema operativo que escojas y del disco duro (o discos duros) donde se aloje, y no va a depender de que el cargador de arranque usado para iniciar el SO esté en uno u otro disco, o de que dicho disco sea el mismo de tu SO o no.

----------

